# NEW Easton Superdrive MICRO



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

I was looking at these this morning. They might be a contender.


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

Those look very interesting. I seen where they will be for sale spring 2022. I will throw them in my wish list for spring and study on them as information comes out.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I ordered some up 2 weeks ago not sure when I will see them but excited to try them. I settled last outdoor season with the x impacts 350 spine with 140 up front, I ordered the 120’s for the SuperDrives, I’m really happy with the x impacts so they will have to be pretty good to stick with at the end of the day I want to shoot merica products I’m thinking these will be good👍


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

coastiehunter2 said:


> I ordered some up 2 weeks ago not sure when I will see them but excited to try them. I settled last outdoor season with the x impacts 350 spine with 140 up front, I ordered the 120’s for the SuperDrives, I’m really happy with the x impacts so they will have to be pretty good to stick with at the end of the day I want to shoot merica products I’m thinking these will be good👍


Where did you find these to order two weeks ago? The Easton website says that they are not available until spring 2022?


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Lots of spine options is always good


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I was wanting to try some Pro Comps, but I may wait to see how these match up.


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

I keep wondering why The SD micro when Easton already has a great 4mm offering with the 4mm LR matchgrade. Seems like they are competing for the same niche.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

they seem like a revamped Vector arrows from before but much faster


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

xdr said:


> I keep wondering why The SD micro when Easton already has a great 4mm offering with the 4mm LR matchgrade. Seems like they are competing for the same niche.


If the axis LR match grade came in more spines I would use that. I just don’t understand how Easton can make hunting arrows in 0.001 but don’t offer that in any target arrows? I would be fine if they even made the Avance in a “pro” version!


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

coastiehunter2 said:


> I ordered some up 2 weeks ago not sure when I will see them but excited to try them. I settled last outdoor season with the x impacts 350 spine with 140 up front, I ordered the 120’s for the SuperDrives, I’m really happy with the x impacts so they will have to be pretty good to stick with at the end of the day I want to shoot merica products I’m thinking these will be good👍


Just so you are aware, none of the Superdrive series arrows are Made in the USA. Easton is still a great American company, but those particular shafts are not Made in the USA.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

They are made at the Easton factory, they do have some carbon that’s not but SuperDrive axis arrows are that’s why I shoot them👍


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure if anyone listens to the Easton podcast but they explain in depth there carbon building process, it’s a good listen.


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

coastiehunter2 said:


> View attachment 7513182


those are the superdrive 19’s. I’m talking about the new 4mm superdrive micros. The 19’s are like a 6mm arrow.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Why would they outsource a 4 mm arrrow when they already build 4mm arrows in house? And why would all the SuperDrive that are made in America except one I’m not following? I will call them tomorrow and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just to clear this up I called Easton today the micro 4mm along with all SuperDrive arrows are made in house.


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Just to clear this up I called Easton today the micro 4mm along with all SuperDrive arrows are made in house.


That’s awesome. Thanks for doing that and letting us know. I’m trying to make this new bow and full setup I’m building as close to 100% USA made as I can.


----------



## limpy88 (Dec 14, 2020)

xdr said:


> I keep wondering why The SD micro when Easton already has a great 4mm offering with the 4mm LR matchgrade. Seems like they are competing for the same niche.


The targets arrows are all lower gpi. The dont need as much reinforcement as a hunting arrow. Look at the 6.5 bowhunter/classic
compared to the 6.5 matrix nearly 1-1.2 gpi difference with the same spine.

The avance, superdrive mirco and 4mm long-range are all close. But the gpi are lighter and the od is smaller on the target shafts too.


----------



## missedtx (Jun 6, 2021)

Has anyone started to see these in real life yet? I can't decide on what to do for some outdoor arrows. I want the micro, I'm down to 4 SD19 so I'll have to buy something. I just am hesitant on ordering them and spring turn into fall .....


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

Easton said they won’t have them until June or July.


----------



## missedtx (Jun 6, 2021)

Midnightmalloy said:


> Easton said they won’t have them until June or July.


That was kinda what I thought was going to happen as Lancaster still says spring. Spring turns to summer.... I'll order some more SD19's to get me by. There out of stock now too.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I checked them out at Vegas good looking arrow would like to try some but my x impacts are pounding, I’m sure I will end up getting some to play with.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

For those still waiting....the 4mm axis long range is basically the same arrow and are available. Of course the spines available are fewer with the Axis but for those that need 400 or stiffer....


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Just to clear this up I called Easton today the micro 4mm along with all SuperDrive arrows are made in house.


Are you certain? It was my understanding that the Superdrive Micro and Superdrive 19 were made here, but the 23, 25 and 27 were made overseas.

I shoot the 23s and like them a lot. I'll like them even more if I can confirm that they're made here.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ya there made here excited to get some 4mm to play with but not sure when I will get them😩


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

The 2022 Easton catalog does not show any of the Superdrive arrows as USA, but maybe that has changed. I know before all the Superdrive arrows were made overseas (and Steve Anderson verified this in a podcast), but it would be fantastic if they were brought inhouse.


----------



## Abstrakt (9 mo ago)

build these today


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone get these arrows yet? I’m still waiting


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They are just starting to ship. Lancaster has some of the spines but not all yet. 

I love my Procomps and wish I had X10s… but I’m intrigued by the micro SD. I do like all carbon shafts outdoors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smarcher (Feb 2, 2003)

Brown Hornet,
Curious as to what you like and find better about an all carbon shaft for outdoors vs the carbon over aluminum core type of shafts?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

smarcher said:


> Brown Hornet,
> Curious as to what you like and find better about an all carbon shaft for outdoors vs the carbon over aluminum core type of shafts?


Not all target butts are created equal and not everyone is good at pulling arrows. I pull arrows for a reason. 

Me liking carbon outside has zero to do with one shooting better then the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

